# The Allegheny Valley reborn



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to tie a couple threads together into one. As many of you know my grandkids are coming to visit for a week, so I'm trying to redo much of the layout before Christmas. (plus planning a double track under the tree).

The houses are re-used from last time. I added details, sidewalks and lighting 









The restaurant is "new"... it used to be a Harley shop, so I had to bomb it with Killz to cover the orange and black. I think the pink is a bit garish, but my 8yo picked the colors. It also has a partial interior. The general store is re-used with added signage










Back side of the stores, which is actually the first part of the layout a visitor sees











The farm expanded a bit and got more detailed.










The factory scene was re-used as well with a few changes.










The mine is all new. It's been weathered and signed since this pic was taken









One of my scratchbuilt gas engine projects was my pumpjack. I'm awaiting some parts from Ozark before I show you the other one.










It's a work still in progress, so I'll post more as I get things where I want them. 


BTW The village now has a name. Kimmee made a face when I said I'd call it "Kimberly" ... so I printed signs for the station. hehehe


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

is that a 1967 Plymouth Convertable HEMI GTX ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a '67 GTX, but no hemi. just a 383 4bbl by the looks of it (kind of lacking in underhood detail all you can really see is wedge valve covers and a twin snorkel air cleaner) It's a "Reel Rides" by Malibu International --(says it's a model of the car in "Tommy Boy"?) I found it at Wally Wurld for about $15


The redhead driving is part of a Fujimi set of drivers (as is the cutie in the window of the one house... )


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL! 

Allegany Valley indeed! You are abit too far south though. Come on up north where the Allegany starts and becomes a real river! nice work Mik! Really like it! 

Chas 
Allegany, NY


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The name, and color scheme was picked for my n scale empire some 15 years ago. We lived in a place you'll never find on a map called Conneration, which was just up over the hill from the mostly abandoned village of Catfish.... (Still can't find it? Try a smidge north of Bret Favre's hometown)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Who is Bret Favre? Was he a famous train man?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Couple more mini scenes... 

Cutting firewood. 









hot rodders.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

More pix! 

the finished mine









downtown









child's play








a buck takes on a pack of wolves









wild tales of a monster living in the woods always meets with scoffs and skepticism by the people in the town









You never know who you'll run into down by the lake.









feeding time


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

When I closed my business website, I lost a lot of non-business stuff... A friend of mine was kind enough to allow me some space on his server, so here is my layout page. many of the pics may be repeats, but some show how it has progressed from the flotsam of my garden layout stuck on a table after my divorce to a layout all it's own. 

http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/layout.html


----------

